# can we use v72.40 with 76801?



## prem_ponnuru (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello every one,

can I use v72.40 and v72.41 ( pregnancy test, unconfirmed and negative ) with 76801 an ob ultrasound?

thanks for your help

Prem.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 29, 2008)

prem_ponnuru said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> can I use v72.40 and v72.41 ( pregnancy test, unconfirmed and negative ) with 76801 an ob ultrasound?
> 
> ...



Hi,
ICD V72.41 is appropriate.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd say no, - you shouldn't be using an ob ultra sound code if they aren't "ob"...  if it's an ob ultra sound - shouldn't they "be" pregnant?
if they're not pregnant, shouldn't you use the "non ob" ultra sound code?
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thx for response*

Hi Donna,

thanks for your response.

So,I should use non ob ultrasound cpt 76856 if pregnancy is not yet confirmed i.e v72.40 or v72.41. correct?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 5, 2008)

prem, why are they doing an ultra sound?  They can't be doing it just to confirm a preganancy are they?  (I mean there are other ways to confirm a pregnancy). Usually, they're doing an ultrasound (ob or non-ob) for a specific reason/issue.

why are they doing them?


----------

